# Word of the Day - Devotee



## Jace (Jan 1, 2022)

Word of the Day - Devotee  n. (de - vo - ta) 
A zealous follower or enthusiast.

He was a devotee of sports.


----------



## Devi (Jan 1, 2022)

Then I am a devotee of the Rolling Stones.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 1, 2022)

The name of a person who votes…


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 1, 2022)

I have been a devotee of classic rock music .


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jan 2, 2022)

Devi said:


> Then I am a devotee of the Rolling Stones.


@Devi


----------

